# Rasberry and Peach tart



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Place 3 cups fruit on coated pie plate. Blend:1 cup milk2 eggs6t sugar6t vanilla extract2/3 cup flourPour ingredients over fruit. Bake at 350F for 40 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2000)

Sounds great. Thanks......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Spirit: This recipe sounds very good. But is a coated pie plate, one that has been oiled, and dusted with flour? Maro





















------------------"FRIENDS ARE ANGELS WHO LIFT US TO OUR FEET WHEN OUR WINGS HAVE TROUBLE REMEMBERING HOW TO FLY"


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Just coated so that the fruit doesn't stick to the plate. Butter'll do. I never thought of dusting it with flour... I'd say just lightly butter the pie plate.


----------

